#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Έλεγχος κατόπιν στατικής ανάλυσης

## sundance

Αφού αναλύσετε-διαστασιολογήσετε μέσω στατικού προγράμματος ένα κτίριο, τι ελέγχους κάνετε ώστε κατα το δυνατόν να σιγουρευτείτε ότι δεν έγιναν λάθη κατά την όλη διαδικασία? 

Παραθέστε πρακτικές συμβουλές!

----------


## sundance

Τίποτα?

Ελάτε δώστε καμία κατεύθυνση!

----------


## leo

Άνοιγμα του τεύχους με Αναλυτική εκτύπωση "αν υποστηρίζει το πρόγραμμα μας" και έλεγχο των δεδομένων μας και των αποτελεσμάτων όπως και των συνδυασμών φορτίσεων και ιδιομορφών "Ιδιοπερίοδοι Φασματικές επιταχύνσεις".

Τέλος ελέγχω τα Εντατικά μεγέθη γραμμικών και επιφανειακών στοιχείων και τα μέγιστα οπλισμών κάμψης και διατμήσεως αν έχουν βγάλει τα αναμενόμενα. 


Επίσης μεμονωμένα θα μπορούσες να λύσεις κάποια πλαίσια απ τον φορέα σου ώστε να σιγουρευτείς για τα τελικά αποτελέσματα του προγράμματος.

----------


## sundance

Εντατικά μεγέθη πώς ελέγχεις? Μέσω εμπειρίας? πχ, ένα 2όροφο πρέπει να κυμαίνεται από τόσο μέχρι τόσο?

Αυτό είναι το θέμα, πώς ελέγχεις την ανάλυση...Στη διαστασιολόγηση πιστεύω είναι αρκετά πιο δύσκκολο να γίνει λάθος από το πρόγραμμα.

Το να λύσεις μεμονωμένα πλαίσια εκτός από χρονοβόρο, θα έχει και αρκετή απόκλιση οπότε δε νομίζω ότι οδηγεί σε ορθά συμπεράσματα.

----------


## leo

Απόκλιση σίγουρα θα έχεις, απλά μια τάξη μεγέθους των εντατικών μεγεθών σίγουρα μπορείς να υπολογίσεις και εν συνεχεία των οπλισμών που σου τοποθετεί, με βάσει τα As και τα ελάχιστα τους......

----------


## Xάρης

*Πριν την ανάλυση:*

Έλεγχος Γεωμετρίας (Κατ' αρχάς να ταιριάζει με το αρχιτεκτονικό σχέδιο!)Έλεγχος Φορτίσεων
μέσω εμφάνισης 3D μοντέλου για να δεις αν έχει γίνει κάποιο σοβαρό λάθος.

Έναν ακόμα οπτικό έλεγχο στις γενικές παραδοχές του κτηρίου, π.χ. μη τυχόν είμαστε σε σεισμική ζώνη ΙΙ αντί για Ι που συνήθως μπορεί να έχουμε στην περιοχή μας.

*Μετά την ανάλυση:*

Έλεγχο ιδιομορφών, ιδιοπεριόδων, μετακινήσεων.Έλεγχο οπλισμών αν είναι αναμενόμενοι; Πώς; Με εμπειρία;
Αν έχεις κάποια ιδιαίτερη περίπτωση ή που χρειάζεται προσοχή, πχ μεγάλες δοκούς, δίστυλα πλαίσια μεγάλου ανοίγματος, κάτοψη περίεργης μορφής, πολύ ψηλό κτήριο σε σχέση με το εμβαδό της κάλυψης κ.λπ. τότε και περαιτέρω ελέγχους.
Όταν θεωρούμε ότι χρειάζεται ελέγχουμε:

εντατικά μεγέθηβυθίσεις πλακών-δοκών
Και τι κάνουμε μέχρι να αποκτήσουμε εμπειρία;

Περισσότερους ελέγχους με το χέρι (βλ. excel)Αυστηρότερες παραδοχέςΛάθη! Τα οποία βέβαια δεν μπορούν ποτέ να αποδευχθούν

----------

